# Do you eat the fresh heart of a deer???



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

So who on here actually eats a bite from the freshly killed deer they harvest?? Maybe drink some of the blood?? I was told i'm just a killer unless i eat/drink some of the blood.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

not i said the fly


----------



## tom.336 (Sep 27, 2010)

i dont eat it raw but i fry it and its my favorite part of a deer


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

tom.336 said:


> i dont eat it raw but i fry it and its my favorite part of a deer


hmmm pm a recipe? i might like to try that


----------



## richf (Sep 16, 2008)

A long time ago I heard or read somewhere the American Indian would taste or drink the blood of a deer to obtain some of the spirit of the animal.
I don't know if that's a fact, but when I killed my first deer almost 30 yrs ago with the bow, i took a taste and thanked it for the sacrifice.


----------



## tom.336 (Sep 27, 2010)

TheF1nger said:


> hmmm pm a recipe? i might like to try that


i just cut it up in strips sprinkle some salt and pepper cover with flower only and fry it like backstrap. its darn good you just have to soak it to get all the blood out and trim it up a little


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

A guy I knew took a bite out of a raw Mule Deer heart. The deer was still kickin' when started guting it. He reached up in pulled out the heart (which was still quivering by the way) then took huge bite out of it just like an apple as blood gushed down his chin. I was 16 at the time and my brother and I just stood there stunned.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I have ate part of a raw heart...totally grossed my dad out hahaha...it was super chewy!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Only if its still beating.


----------



## bcampbell_asa (Jul 10, 2007)

my mom would pickle it went i was a kid. it was good my dad loved it.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

The heart goes in the garbage.


----------



## A Harbison (Jul 8, 2007)

When I was young (early 70's) we would boil all hearts slice them up and make sandwiches, pretty good with mustard. That was then this is now so the answer is no. These days we don't open the guts unless it's your first.


----------



## tom.336 (Sep 27, 2010)

A Harbison said:


> When I was young (early 70's) we would boil all hearts slice them up and make sandwiches, pretty good with mustard. That was then this is now so the answer is no. These days we don't open the guts unless it's your first.


yeah i just grab it through the rib cage


----------



## FLH (Sep 24, 2009)

tom.336 said:


> i dont eat it raw but i fry it and its my favorite part of a deer





Same here, it's the best.


----------



## Evilsports (Sep 15, 2010)

Haha. It sounds like somebody has been watching Red Dawn.


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

No ..................


----------



## A499 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bloody finger across the cheeck?.....yes. Eating the hear out of the gut pile?.....no! My girl's Grandfather always wants the liver though. He loves it.


----------



## excal66 (Mar 11, 2009)

I think I might try it this year.Bread it then fry it.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

I bite off and eat the tip of the heart as soon as I pull it out. Several times I have been alone in the middle of a woods or swamp, in the dark or with moonlight and have done this, try it, and take the time to savor the sweet meat. What happens next is between you and the deer....... rest goes home and gets grilled with butter and garlic brushed on.....


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Pickled can't beat it 


KW


----------



## MathewsXT#1 (Dec 7, 2006)

buckeye 12 ring said:


> A guy I knew took a bite out of a raw Mule Deer heart. The deer was still kickin' when started guting it. He reached up in pulled out the heart (which was still quivering by the way) then took huge bite out of it just like an apple as blood gushed down his chin. I was 16 at the time and my brother and I just stood there stunned.


Im stunned and I wasnt even there......wow


----------



## bcfr501 (Aug 25, 2011)

each one is its own i guess


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Tried a piece of raw heart from the first doe of the year last year. Wasn't the best, but it was edible. Was much better cooked tho 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

i don't eat it ,but i do hold it up in the air and do an indian yi yi yi yi yi yi yi yi my daughter told mom .i was nuts,and needed to see a doctor!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I eat fresh cooked deer heart. Every one I can get. Love it.

I slice it long ways into steak fingers about the size of your thumb. Batter it up and cook it in bacon grease right along with the tenderloins as soon as possible.

Good eats.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

tom.336 said:


> i dont eat it raw but i fry it and its my favorite part of a deer


Completely agree!


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

I think I am going to have to try this. Cooked of course no way could I do this raw.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

I like to wrap it in bacon, smear with bacon grease and bake it with stuffing or pepper jack cheese and asparagus.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Voted before I read the post properly
I always eat the hearts of the deer I shoot, but I cook them first
Love to pan fry them with mushroom, onion and bacon:thumbs_up


----------



## dmgiss (Mar 18, 2010)

I have eaten a piece of 2 different hearts raw straight from the deer. It's really a little chewy and bland. Not disgusting at all. It's awesome cooked in butter with a few seasonings. Don't knock it!!


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Fresh heart and liver are always on the camp menu opening weekend......breaded in flour and Italian bread crumbs then fried......YUM
:tongue: :hungry: :cheers:


----------



## pizzle (Jul 28, 2004)

Nope


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Never been that hungry.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

TheF1nger said:


> So who on here actually eats a bite from the freshly killed deer they harvest?? Maybe drink some of the blood?? I was told i'm just a killer unless i eat/drink some of the blood.


I'm thinkin' the opposite.......sounds more like a testosterone overload to me.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

I've never done it, but I am taking a friend to Wyoming this year for an antelope hunt. He has never shot a big game animal and has said he will take a bite from the heart of his first kill. I don't think he will do it.

I do know others who eat the heart cooked. Another friend shot his first deer and I helped him gut it. Next thing you know, he's over digging through the gut pile for the liver and heart. I just leave em.


----------



## flygilmore (Aug 23, 2011)

I will def. consider trying this-I have eaten lots of other hearts "cooked" from other animals. Only thing is that my Muzzy might leave a mess behind!!:wink:


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

tom.336 said:


> i dont eat it raw but i fry it and its my favorite part of a deer


x2...


----------



## djb0724 (Jan 19, 2009)

I drank the blood of the first buck I killed but haven't done it since


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

Nope. I have eaten heart cooked but not raw.


----------



## sethbowman (Jun 23, 2009)

Heart? They always told me real mean eat the raw testicles of a fresh kill.


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

tom.336 said:


> i dont eat it raw but i fry it and its my favorite part of a deer


+1

You all realize that disease can easily be spread through raw meat/blood from deer (or ANY animal) to humans, right??


----------



## mr_evans2u (Feb 27, 2007)

WEEGEE said:


> i don't eat it ,but i do hold it up in the air and do an indian yi yi yi yi yi yi yi yi my daughter told mom .i was nuts,and needed to see a doctor!


haha I can see a girl freaking out on that.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)




----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

You take a bite out of a raw heart or drink some blood and the deer has CWD or something else, what happens then?


----------



## shaftthrower (Feb 7, 2010)

I like to wrap it in bacon, smear with bacon grease and bake it. GOOD EATS I don't do raw meat!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

Heart is my favorite. I stuff mine with a proscutto, mushroom, and onion stuffing. I then pan sear the whole geart in butter in my cast iron skillet. Once browned, I add a cup or two of red wine into the skillet with some more butter and a couple of cloves of garlic. Cook on 300 in oven for an hour and a half, basting occasionally. I usually let cool and refrigerate then slice in 1/4" slices for sandwhiches or as hors de ouvers with cheese. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't you have to rmove the vainy stuff of the heart in order to eat it?


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

I have before, but don;t do it regularly. I just don't know how. What I have eaten was great. It was floured and fried. I just don't know how to prepare it.


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

I eat the heart and drink the blood.

I kid, my Dad told me that when I first started hunting..."Now to be a real hunter you have to drink some blood and take a bite of the heart". Never tried it then, wouldn't try it today either.


----------



## blademaker22 (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought that killing the deer in the first place proved you were a hunter.

Now that fire has been invented, I daresay that most humans prefer cooked meat - me included.


----------



## Crayfish (May 11, 2004)

Never raw, but always eat the heart either fried or grilled ... preferably the day of the kill, if possible. Heart and tenderloins rarely make it home.:wink: When I fry the heart, I slice it thin, dip in breadcrumbs and seasoning and fry it until its almost crispy. On the grill, I usually slice it into thick steaks and soak in bar-b-q sauce for a while, then throw it on a hot grill. I cook it just a little more than I would a venison steak ... maybe to medium doneness. This is a deercamp favorite for sure!


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Fry it up with some onions. It is the best part I agree!

Darrall


----------



## lope (Aug 25, 2011)

Evilsports said:


> Haha. It sounds like somebody has been watching Red Dawn.


exactly what i thought


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have eaten plenty of deer heart but I do not really care for it. I have a friend that loves it so I give it to him. I don't eat it but it gets eaten.


----------



## brettbran (Jul 25, 2006)

My deer hearts are usually not edible after my 3 blade rage slices right through them...... :darkbeer:


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

I voted yes, but then realized you meant raw. I dont eat the heart raw or drink any of the blood, but I do cook the heart up and eat it the day I kill the deer.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

brettbran said:


> My deer hearts are usually not edible after my 3 blade rage slices right through them...... :darkbeer:


Why not? Does your arrow contaminate it in some way?


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

Slice it up and cook with some veggies stir fry style within 24hrs. I'm 1/4 Cherokee and could care less about eating a raw heart,I'm already one with the animal I stalked and killed. Besides to much risk of disease in raw meat. Going to try the sliced meat for sandwiches. Sounds good


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Cut up with garlic, mushrooms and olive oil.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

I won't eat it raw, why do it? I will BBq that sucker, one of my favorite parts of the deer. Couldn't ever get the taste for liver though...


----------



## savedbygrace (Nov 16, 2005)

No.

I don't eat organs.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

TheF1nger said:


> hmmm pm a recipe? i might like to try that


Slice 1/2" thick, wet in a well stirred fresh egg, roll in flour with salt and pepper, Frydaddy or pan with oil. Italian bread crumbs also very good. I use the same for deer liver.

Raw, might help if you need to lose a few lbs, from parasites like flukes.


----------



## rocklock (Mar 13, 2007)

Never ate it raw or cooked.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

brettbran said:


> My deer hearts are usually not edible after my 3 blade rage slices right through them...... :darkbeer:


Hoo RaH Rock On!


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Heart makes the best chili! Just grind/chop it up, add to more venison and follow your favorite chili recipe. Liver is also good sauteed with garlic and onions. (I don't eat 'em raw though.) That or leave it for the many hungry creatures that will come in the night and give thanks for the gut pile you left.


----------



## Wicky (Jun 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> +1
> 
> You all realize that disease can easily be spread through raw meat/blood from deer (or ANY animal) to humans, right??


Heartworms come to mind...
I wont do it and I'm a sushi chef!!


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

:set1_cook2:



Matt Musto said:


> Heart is my favorite. I stuff mine with a proscutto, mushroom, and onion stuffing. I then pan sear the whole geart in butter in my cast iron skillet. Once browned, I add a cup or two of red wine into the skillet with some more butter and a couple of cloves of garlic. Cook on 300 in oven for an hour and a half, basting occasionally. I usually let cool and refrigerate then slice in 1/4" slices for sandwhiches or as hors de ouvers with cheese. Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like the heartless killers won this poll.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Give it to :dog1:


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

tom.336 said:


> i dont eat it raw but i fry it and its my favorite part of a deer


same for me


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Fred eichler does


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

theres usually no heart once a bloodrunner goes through it :wink:


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

No.

I take the heart to the 7th grade science teacher. She has the kids disect it. She really appreciates because it is a fresh heart versus the preserved sheep hearts they usually use.


----------



## TheF1nger (Feb 20, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> Heart is my favorite. I stuff mine with a proscutto, mushroom, and onion stuffing. I then pan sear the whole geart in butter in my cast iron skillet. Once browned, I add a cup or two of red wine into the skillet with some more butter and a couple of cloves of garlic. Cook on 300 in oven for an hour and a half, basting occasionally. I usually let cool and refrigerate then slice in 1/4" slices for sandwhiches or as hors de ouvers with cheese. Mmmmmmmmm


good god that sounds amazing!


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

I leave the heart for the coyotes


----------



## ScienceGeek555 (10 mo ago)

richf said:


> A long time ago I heard or read somewhere the American Indian would taste or drink the blood of a deer to obtain some of the spirit of the animal.
> I don't know if that's a fact, but when I killed my first deer almost 30 yrs ago with the bow, i took a taste and thanked it for the sacrifice.





richf said:


> A long time ago I heard or read somewhere the American Indian would taste or drink the blood of a deer to obtain some of the spirit of the animal.
> I don't know if that's a fact, but when I killed my first deer almost 30 yrs ago with the bow, i took a taste and thanked it for the sacrifice.





richf said:


> A long time ago I heard or read somewhere the American Indian would taste or drink the blood of a deer to obtain some of the spirit of the animal.
> I don't know if that's a fact, but when I killed my first deer almost 30 yrs ago with the bow, i took a taste and thanked it for the sacrifice.





richf said:


> A long time ago I heard or read somewhere the American Indian would taste or drink the blood of a deer to obtain some of the spirit of the animal.
> I don't know if that's a fact, but when I killed my first deer almost 30 yrs ago with the bow, i took a taste and thanked it for the sacrifice.





whack&stack said:


> not i said the fly





richf said:


> A long time ago I heard or read somewhere the American Indian would taste or drink the blood of a deer to obtain some of the spirit of the animal.
> I don't know if that's a fact, but when I killed my first deer almost 30 yrs ago with the bow, i took a taste and thanked it for the sacrifice.





A Harbison said:


> When I was young (early 70's) we would boil all hearts slice them up and make sandwiches, pretty good with mustard. That was then this is now so the answer is no. These days we don't open the guts unless it's your first.


You “don’t open the guts?” what do you do with the rest of the body? Are you not harvesting the meat at all? If you’re not that’s a horrible waste! If you’re not going to harvest a deer you shouldn’t be killing it! Just to kill an animal and leave it to rot in the force is criminal! If you’re not harvesting the meat Then you’re not harvesting the animal you’re just destroying part of the wilderness for no reason!


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

ScienceGeek555 said:


> You “don’t open the guts?” what do you do with the rest of the body? Are you not harvesting the meat at all? If you’re not that’s a horrible waste! If you’re not going to harvest a deer you shouldn’t be killing it! Just to kill an animal and leave it to rot in the force is criminal! If you’re not harvesting the meat Then you’re not harvesting the animal you’re just destroying part of the wilderness for no reason!


99.99999999999% of bowhunters/hunters/fisherman eat the venison, in most states it is ILLEGAL to leave the animal and let it go to waste. These laws are "wanton waste" laws. The guy who started this was specifically asking if people ate the heart, that is the basis for his(the poster you were quoting and actually bashing) response. Some hunters eat vital organs, some don't, being a RN there are some who may not eat the heart or liver for medical reasons. It is NOT illegal to choose not to eat the heart or liver, do you eat heart and liver of beef? Many don't.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

ScienceGeek555 said:


> You “don’t open the guts?” what do you do with the rest of the body? Are you not harvesting the meat at all? If you’re not that’s a horrible waste! If you’re not going to harvest a deer you shouldn’t be killing it! Just to kill an animal and leave it to rot in the force is criminal! If you’re not harvesting the meat Then you’re not harvesting the animal you’re just destroying part of the wilderness for no reason!


Check the date.


----------



## Mr. Man (Sep 19, 2011)

ScienceGeek555 said:


> You “don’t open the guts?” what do you do with the rest of the body? Are you not harvesting the meat at all? If you’re not that’s a horrible waste! If you’re not going to harvest a deer you shouldn’t be killing it! Just to kill an animal and leave it to rot in the force is criminal! If you’re not harvesting the meat Then you’re not harvesting the animal you’re just destroying part of the wilderness for no reason!


Mods please ban this idiotic troll.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AMER1CAN WAY (Dec 29, 2021)

I was super excited my first time out deer hunting. On the way my dad and his friends told me I would have to bite the heart. They were kidding but I did not realize it. Made the decision that I was not pulling the trigger before we got in the woods.


----------



## Oldloggy (Nov 8, 2020)

Drank blood on my 1st deer. We fry every heart now


----------



## Onza (Jul 17, 2005)

Zombie thread has arisen….

Made fajitas with the last one.

Anyone with 555 in their name can’t be taken seriously……


----------



## jsh909 (Dec 17, 2020)

ScienceGeek555 said:


> You “don’t open the guts?” what do you do with the rest of the body? Are you not harvesting the meat at all? If you’re not that’s a horrible waste! If you’re not going to harvest a deer you shouldn’t be killing it! Just to kill an animal and leave it to rot in the force is criminal! If you’re not harvesting the meat Then you’re not harvesting the animal you’re just destroying part of the wilderness for no reason!


You do realize there are multiple ways to harvest, clean, de one, etc... A deer without gutting them right. I gut mine personally but there are multiple gutless options. Google it if you are interested, might change the way you do things.


----------



## jsh909 (Dec 17, 2020)

Had heart both ways. It's my favorite part cooked. Raw it isn't bad, but not something to write home about. Right of passage in our family for first deer. Dad takes a bite, son takes a bite. We did it when I was growing up, now I pass it on.

Never drank the blood though


----------



## Uphunting122 (Dec 19, 2021)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> The heart goes in the garbage.


You my friend are wasting one of the best pieces from a deer.


----------



## g squared 23 (Aug 30, 2013)

I’ll cook it. Not good or bad


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Uphunting122 said:


> You my friend are wasting one of the best pieces from a deer.


But, it doesn’t taste good.

One of my best friends is basically a chef.
He prepared and cooked the heart from my wife’s first deer…a corn fed button.
Homemade horseradish glaze type sauce, butter, the works.

Hated it.
Tastes nothing like the rest of the deer…even the shanks.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

spike camp said:


> But, it doesn’t taste good.
> 
> One of my best friends is basically a chef.
> He prepared and cooked the heart from my wife’s first deer…a corn fed button.
> ...


Hey Spike sorry but your"friend" doesn't know how to do it properly. He attempted to get to fancy with it.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

jsh909 said:


> You do realize there are multiple ways to harvest, clean, de one, etc... A deer without gutting them right. I gut mine personally but there are multiple gutless options. Google it if you are interested, might change the way you do things.


This is his/her very first post on AE, and it's resurrected from a decade ago...it's a troll, or even worse, someone that never gutted anything..

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsh909 (Dec 17, 2020)

Billie said:


> This is his/her very first post on AE, and it's resurrected from a decade ago...it's a troll, or even worse, someone that never gutted anything..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Good point Billie, I noticed it was an old thread, but missed it was a new account.


----------



## Uphunting122 (Dec 19, 2021)

spike camp said:


> But, it doesn’t taste good.
> 
> One of my best friends is basically a chef.
> He prepared and cooked the heart from my wife’s first deer…a corn fed button.
> ...


There are times when things need to be kept simple. This is one of them.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Mr. Man said:


> Mods please ban this idiotic troll.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah come on, I figured he/she was a troll of some type, and that it was an old thread, but nothing like trolling a troll.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Uphunting122 said:


> There are times when things need to be kept simple. This is one of them.


100%, deer heart is one of the best parts in a deer, and doesn't need much.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Dale_B1 said:


> Hey Spike sorry but your"friend" doesn't know how to do it properly. He attempted to get to fancy with it.





Uphunting122 said:


> There are times when things need to be kept simple. This is one of them.


The sauce was just an option.
My bud definitely knows what he’s doing.
Heart just doesn’t taste good to me, or my wife.
It tastes nothing like the rest of the meat, which does taste good.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> But, it doesn’t taste good.
> 
> One of my best friends is basically a chef.
> He prepared and cooked the heart from my wife’s first deer…a corn fed button.
> ...


I’m not a fan either, I throw the heart in grind, it’s not substantial enough to taste in grind

I will eat deer/elk liver but also don’t care for it, but I do pack them out for my mother in law, she loves it


----------



## cruizerjoy (Dec 20, 2016)

Yeah deer heart isnt my thing but my Dad loved it. I let the coyotes have it.


----------



## Blackeagle1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not a fan of any organ meats. Give the liver and heart to a buddy who cant get enough.


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

its a great meal to celebrate the harvest >>>>---------->X


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Heart ain’t a meal.

I definitely respect the thought and mentality, but tenders are a great meal, not organ muscle!


----------

